# Word of the day: Dieresis



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Dieresis. A mark (¨) placed over a vowel to indicate that it is sounded in a separate syllable.

Dieresis always has a way of driving me dotty!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 1, 2020)

I probably put the dieresis in the wrong places when I write.

Must have been flirting  in English class?


----------



## Matrix (Jul 1, 2020)

I just had a good read on dieresis and learned when to use it, how to type it, e.g. press alt +137 and you get ë. 

Is the usage of dieresis diminishing?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> I probably put the dieresis in the wrong places when I write.
> 
> Must have been flirting  in English class?


Or daydreaming like I was.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I just had a good read on dieresis and learned when to use it, how to type it, e.g. press alt +137 and you get ë.
> 
> Is the usage of dieresis diminishing?


Far out! Thanks for the tip on how to actually create a dieresis, Matrix! 

I actually had no idea what a dieresis was until this morning after posting on the word of the day thread.

I do believe the usage of dieresis is diminishing.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I just had a good read on dieresis and learned when to use it, how to type it, e.g. press alt +137 and you get ë.
> 
> Is the usage of dieresis diminishing?


This is a test:  never mind - I'm not that coordinated!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 1, 2020)

I keep seeing the word of the day and thinking "excessive output of urine."    That's diuresis.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2020)

Dieresis sure looks like Enuresis to me


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Annie and Peram, thank you for the laugh of the day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you @Aunt Marg for posting this word, I knew about the dots but never typed them.  Thanks to @Matrix for the 'how to' of typing them.  I used this page to find the code for the small letter "i".  https://www.lifewire.com/typing-characters-with-umlaut-accent-marks-1074115

I was so naïve about the use of dieresis.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you @Aunt Marg for posting this word, I knew about the dots but never typed them.  Thanks to @Matrix for the 'how to' of typing them.  I used this page to find the code for the small letter "i".  https://www.lifewire.com/typing-characters-with-umlaut-accent-marks-1074115
> 
> I was so naïve about the use of dieresis.


I thought it would be an enjoyable and even learning word to present!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2020)

I have now learned a new word and just how to make a _dieresis_!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have now learned a new word and just how to make a _dieresis_!


And that's what it's all about, Ruthanne!


----------

